# Sailors new walking route



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought Sailor was getting abit bored of his usual walks so I took him some where new today ... a small wooded area that his never been to before and I think he loved it 

Waiting to be let off the lead, he was already getting abit excited at all the new sights,sounds and smells









Once he was off, he just legged it through the trees, not really running in any particular direction... just running lol I think he was too happy to think about what he was doing









After 5 minutes of him zig zagging and running all over in a rush of excitement I called him back and looking at this photo I can see why some people run the other way from him lol 









Just before i put him on the lead, I was confronted by this face... so I can safely assume he loves this place, so we will be back again soon 









was a lovely walk,as I entered the woods there was a man with a little spaniel just leaving, he smiled and said hello which I thought was friendly, normally people see Sailor and climb a tree or walk faster past us without making small talk lol
We then passed a young family with a puppy darting out the woods, I was convinced the puppy would make a bee line for Sailor,so I kept Sailor on a short lead and said it`s ok his friendly just to reasurre them the pup wasn`t in danger if it got too close, but they didn`t bat an eye lid to me.. just scooped the pup up and walked off.

At first I didn`t let Sailor off lead, because I wasn`t sure who was around with what dogs... but when an older gentleman saw me, he told me to let Sailor off and play with his dog and let them have some fun, I said his entire and a handful, are you sure.. he said yes, so I let Sailor off and walked abit chatting about dogs being boisterous.
His dog looked very grey and old in the eyes, I thought it was quite an old dog, but the man said it was just 3. When he asked me how old and what Sailor was (at this point Sailor was getting snapped at by the dog for trying to hump its face  )... I said 18 months and then I hesitantly said a staffy... crossed ... with ... erm ....  a rottweiler... 
The bloke said... oh .... and then departed off down a different track calling his dog away... despite them playing ok together and Sailor listening to his dog when he got told off.
I politely said farewell to the man and headed off down a different track myself, putting Sailor back on his lead so he didn`t follow them. 
Then I let Sailor off for a 5 minute run about, which he loved !!!
We was only there for about 20 minutes in total because I got alittle freaked out when I saw the man at the start who was just leaving, walk past me again heading towards the start of the woods again, it was bizarre.. I just stood still watching him walk away thinking.. didn`t he just leave... how did he get past me and back to this end of the woods soo quickly 
and then my Daughter told me she wanted to leave because she was scared of Zombies, D`OH !!! lol so naturally,being irrational whimps we made a quick exit .

Anyhow,altho I didn`t quite like the woods myself an it seemed to have a few odd yet pleasant people in it.. I will be brave and take Sailor there again soon


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Sailor seemed to have enjoyed his new walk,even if you didn't.:scared:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like you met some odd characters! But looks like sailor had a fab time! Lovely woods and jelous of your dry weather! Sailor is so charming! ;-)


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent idea indeed, glad she enjoy the walk in either way..


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Went back today, met a boxer who was abit boisterous with sailor and had to cling on for dear life intil the owner called her dog away :001_huh:
I think it`s are a different type of folk who walk through woods 

Forced myself to walk straight through the centre of the trees to collect up some fir cones for our conure to play with. So sailor got to get a good sniff through the undergrowth and around a few dens/sets.... not sure who the holes belonged to, but they were big and freshley dug.

soon made a hasty retreat out og there tho


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad you had a great walk, although meeting some strange people 

Sailor is beautiful, and the pictures were lovely!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww sounds like he had a great time though. The other man must have known a shortcut through the woods lol


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

sailor said:


>


This is a contented looking dog!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

awe look at his happy smiley face, how could u b scared of that lil face bless him, Mr B luvs running through trees at speed, I cringe when I c him coming lol, big bloody lumax he is


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Love the last two pics especially, the one running towards you and the last one. He looks like his smiling and totally blissful in the end one.
Bless him looks like he had a great time.


----------

